# Guess his breed



## Asha3575 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I have a 2 month old kitten with me. Would anyone be able to guess his breed given his features?

green eyes
large ears(lots of fur in his ears)
probably medium to long fur
tuft on his paw
mane is coming up
he is an obvious tabby
his tail is fluffy and long but it’s shorter than his body
his face is looking triangular to me. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No breed, just a handsome orange boy.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like an absolutely adorable long-haired Ginger Tabby...





__





ginger tabby - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## PotatoPerson (Aug 26, 2018)

Hes adorable, possibly a norwegian forest cat? most likely a mix though


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

No breed to this cat. Just your standard orange medium haired cat, and a very fine example of one indeed. Personally I always have liked orange (or ginger) cats.


----------

